# LTB new 370Z



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

im in the military, stationed in germany right now and wanted to know would a 370z be an excellent car to buy and invest in? hows performance & handling? anything i should know about the car? im planning to buy one once im back in the states after my deployment! all help greatly appreciated
thanks, chris


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well Chris, I'll start by saying, unless you're buying an exotic, no car is an investment.

Performance and handling on the 370z are excellent. Test drive one when you get back and see what you think!


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

yea i agree...i am going to do that deff...i know i deff want one just trying to ask around get peoples opinion


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

i do appreciate your help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no worries man.
FWIW, I'd totally buy one. And then I'd twin turbo it, because that motor is beastly.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

thats my plan when i get back to states, thanks man


----------



## Jenny2 (Mar 15, 2011)

LTB new 370Z is straightforward sport cars. having a 3.7 liter V6 pumps out of 332 horsepower. LTB new 370Z gives a solid performance in a dollar ratio. it have a rev-matching manual transmission.


----------

